# ménager son effet



## stanzavuota

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je voudrais traduire en italien l'expression _ménager son effet_. Je l'ai trouvé ici 

Le propre des gens qui s'aiment, c'est de se faire des plaisirs réciproques. Au beau milieu de la marée humaine, Otto me déclare en arborant son sourire si stimulant : "Au fait, mon vieux, j'ai oublié de te dire..." Il fait une pause pour ménager son effet. Les petites joies innocentes nous rendent la vie supportable. Savoir ménager son effet rajoute du sel à ces petites joies  innocentes. "Oui, j'ai oublié de te dire qui a cassé sa pipe l'été dernier..." (Tiré de LES SOUS-HOMMES de Walter Kolbenhoff)

Il mio tentativo, che non mi soddisfa per niente: Fa una pausa per gestire l'effetto. 

Avez-vous d'autres suggestions?
Merci beaucoup
SV


----------



## Heimito

Potrebbe funzionare ménager = dosare/calibrare?


----------



## stanzavuota

Heimito said:


> Potrebbe funzionare ménager = dosare/calibrare?


Sì, ottimo, grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Il Boch dà anche "graduare gli effetti"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Chiedo al mio maestro, Matou [et bizz à toi, Matou! ]: considerando un'altra "lettura" della situazione, potrebbe significare  "per 'sortire' un grande/maggiore effetto"? I puntini di sospensione mi fanno, infatti, pensare all'"effet" come alla "suspense": in questo caso "ménager" potrebbe significare "preparare" (come nel caso di una "sorpresa")? 

Mi sorge questo dubbio anche per la presenza dell'aggettivo possessivo, come nella locuzione "faire son effet". Sono completamente fuori strada, Matou?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna [bizz³ a te, cara !]
Non sono sicuro di capire esattamente cosa vuoi dire: _ménager ses effets_ è un'espressione così corrente che non si riflette più al significato di origine. Di sicuro ha qualcosa a che vedere con _préparer_ nel senso di preparare il terreno per attizzare la curiosità dell'interlocutore.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie mille, Matou  

Ecco! Hai colto nel segno: "attizzare la curiosità", intendevo proprio questo: il protagonista usa la pausa (puntini di sospensione = suspense) per creare curiosità e rendere più efficaci le parole che dirà dopo: per questo motivo, ho pensato che potremmo usare un verbo che non tenda a "smorzare" la sfumatura di "ménager" nel contesto (dosare, calibrare, graduare l'effetto), bensì ad intensificarla (ravvivare, accentuare, enfatizzare l'effetto).  Temo di non essermi spiegata in modo chiaro. 

"Di fatto, vecchio mio, mi sono dimenticato di dire ... " fa una pausa per intensificare l'effetto ... 

Dici che sono fuori strada, Matou?  Grazie mille e mille bizz!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, adesso ho capito. Alla fine, credo che tradurrei con un'espressione tipo "per suscitare/far crescere l'interesse". Mi sembra che "intensificare l'effetto" sia un po' troppo... intenso, e come dici tu dosare un po' troppo debole. Non so più...
Tanti baci ed abbracci!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour, mon cher Matou!  

Vero. Hai ragione: "intensificare" è troppo ... "intenso"! 
"Di fatto, vecchio mio, mi sono dimenticato di dirti ... " fa una pausa per dare maggior efficacia alle sue parole "... 

Un po' troppo libera come traduzione, vero? 
Un abbraccio fortissimo a te!


----------



## cubo magico

Altra possibilità : "_fa una pausa per creare un po' di suspense_", un po' come capita spesso alla tv "_la risposta esatta è.................(allora????).....ve lo dirò dopo la pubblicità!"  _


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Cubo 

Esatto, in italiano ... è il creare "suspense" ... "fare grande effetto".


----------



## Ruminante

Salve, mi verrebbe qualcosa come:  "per dosare meglio l'effetto" o "per aumentare l'effetto" 
ma se lo cerco su Internet mi escono solo risultati che trattano di medicinali ,...


----------

